# And today's question is ......



## Stranger (16/5/22)

If vaping went underground, would you risk it ?

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33 (16/5/22)

How deep underground we talking?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Paul33 (16/5/22)

Like lockdown cigarette ban underground?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (16/5/22)

Stranger said:


> If vaping went underground, would you risk it ?


+1

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (16/5/22)

I'm in

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (16/5/22)

Joining the resistance

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Munro31 (16/5/22)

Stranger said:


> If vaping went underground, would you risk it ?


I will still suck my vape like it's going to pay me!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/5/22)

we've done it before... why quit now... 

I have enough cotton to see me through about 2 years, my main tanks have enough spares (orings and screws and glass replacements). Mods should last me a while. Batteries will be available even if vaping "ends", wire too... Juice I can make.... jip, I think I am ready for the vapepocalypse!

Reactions: Agree 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (16/5/22)

Stranger said:


> If vaping went underground, would you risk it ?



Of course!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (16/5/22)

ARYANTO said:


> Joining the resistance





DarthBranMuffin said:


> we've done it before... why quit now...
> 
> I have enough cotton to see me through about 2 years, my main tanks have enough spares (orings and screws and glass replacements). Mods should last me a while. Batteries will be available even if vaping "ends", wire too... Juice I can make.... jip, I think I am ready for the vapepocalypse!
> 
> View attachment 255980


Viva Las Vegas!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## THE REAPER (16/5/22)

Dig the tunnel I'm there I'll even help!! give me the shovel.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Timwis (16/5/22)

Being in the UK finding out our politicians were having parties while the average Joe wasn't even allowed to attend funerals of loved ones me thinks nobody will ever again obey anything our Government tries to impose, it would just get the middle finger!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (17/5/22)

Paul33 said:


> How deep underground we talking?


This is a pertinent question.

- Taxed (to death) - yes. Want to see how they regulate DIY. They cannot tax the flavours since vaping does not even make up a tenth of the market buying this. If they tax nicotine, I will just cut down a bit, but continue nonetheless
- Lockdown levels ('when people zol' and all) - hell yes, I will just receive some 'hand sanitiser' parcels from specific suppliers again every now and then to help make the stuff I need
- China levels - this will be more difficult, but I should be able to make a plan. Very likely will have to move from DL to MTL so that my exhale does not look like a steam train plowing through some desert oasis (specifically when driving, when at home, the neighbours will just think 'damn, this guy braais a lot'). Alas, the nic I have will be very sparsely used.

In short, yes. Just depends on the level of underground and how sneakily this is to be done.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru (17/5/22)

I have never stocked so much juice and nicotine than during the first lockdown. If you want something to get sold, ban it!

Reactions: Agree 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (17/5/22)

Today's question

How are you dealing with the fuel increases.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (17/5/22)

I was discussing this with my wife recently. There was a time when we had a heated argument, I'd go out and drive around for 1 hour or so until I cool down. I guess I'm gonna buy me a pair of sneakers!

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ivc_mixer (17/5/22)

Petrol is becoming so expensive these days, I am going to start to have to walk to the bottle store...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## vicTor (17/5/22)

Stranger said:


> If vaping went underground, would you risk it ?



yes Sir !

...undercover vape meets, in the middle of the night ...lol

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Munro31 (17/5/22)

Stranger said:


> Today's question
> 
> How are you dealing with the fuel increases.


I'm not, been crying ever since

Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## YzeOne (17/5/22)

Stranger said:


> Today's question
> 
> How are you dealing with the fuel increases.


Not well

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/5/22)

Stranger said:


> Today's question
> 
> How are you dealing with the fuel increases.



Being in the transport industry it makes for some unneeded problems... now we have to adjust the prices to clients and suppliers accordingly, which ultimately means the end user/consumer will pay for the increase, so we pay twice, once to fill up our cars to go buy the goods and when we buy the goods... that means to mitigate an increase we need to look at cost saving and cheaper transport options, which means the loss of service as cheapest is not always the best, which means the manufacturer suffers due to not getting stock in time, which means the end user/consumer does not get stock in time and has to go to the shop twice or drive around to find what they are looking for... so the increase does not stop at Fuel increase, the ripple effect is bigger than we think... and it is scary to even start thinking about it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 10


----------



## ivc_mixer (17/5/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Being in the transport industry it makes for some unneeded problems... now we have to adjust the prices to clients and suppliers accordingly, which ultimately means the end user/consumer will pay for the increase, so we pay twice, once to fill up our cars to go buy the goods and when we buy the goods... that means to mitigate an increase we need to look at cost saving and cheaper transport options, which means the loss of service as cheapest is not always the best, which means the manufacturer suffers due to not getting stock in time, which means the end user/consumer does not get stock in time and has to go to the shop twice or drive around to find what they are looking for... so the increase does not stop at Fuel increase, the ripple effect is bigger than we think... and it is scary to even start thinking about it.


What's almost even scarier is that they're foreseeing a R40/lt price by the end of the year... Driving is going to become a rich man's commodity

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## Timwis (17/5/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Being in the transport industry it makes for some unneeded problems... now we have to adjust the prices to clients and suppliers accordingly, which ultimately means the end user/consumer will pay for the increase, so we pay twice, once to fill up our cars to go buy the goods and when we buy the goods... that means to mitigate an increase we need to look at cost saving and cheaper transport options, which means the loss of service as cheapest is not always the best, which means the manufacturer suffers due to not getting stock in time, which means the end user/consumer does not get stock in time and has to go to the shop twice or drive around to find what they are looking for... so the increase does not stop at Fuel increase, the ripple effect is bigger than we think... and it is scary to even start thinking about it.


Don't know how far down the line you are in SA but here in the UK I can tell you my energy costs have tripled in a year (and are going to massively go up again in October), fuel is through the roof and that knock on effect you mention means they have inflation at about 7% (Cost of fuel and also stuff like Aluminium and Wheat, Sunflower etc in low supply)! But in reality we have a new way of measuring inflation to make the Government look better which has it much lower than if it was measured by the old method which would have it at <10% and even that method didn't really reflect the true figure and neither include energy! In reality once including energy (and fuel) inflation is over 20% which has left me with no disposable income so I can no longer review vaping products as I can't afford the fees and duty anymore!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (17/5/22)

Timwis said:


> Don't know how far the line you are in SA but here in the UK I can tell you my energy costs have tripled in a year (and are going to massively go up again in October), fuel is through the roof and that knock on effect you mention means they have inflation at about 7% (Cost of fuel and also stuff like Aluminium and Wheat, Sunflower etc in low supply)! But in reality we have a new way of measuring inflation to make the Government look better which has it much lower than if it was measured by the old method which would have it at <10% and even that method didn't really reflect the true figure and neither include energy! In reality once including energy (and fuel) inflation is over 20% which has left me with no disposable income so I can no longer review vaping products as I can't afford the fees and duty anymore!


Same here, same here... Inflation is linked to things like houses and cars, etc. as well but true inflation based on consumer goods such as groceries, etc is also over 20%

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Akil (17/5/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Petrol is becoming so expensive these days, I am going to start to have to walk to the bottle store...


And back?

Reactions: Funny 7 | Creative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/5/22)

Akil said:


> And back?



He is going to open one next to the road and catch a ride back with SAPS...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ivc_mixer (17/5/22)

Akil said:


> And back?


Aaaah, you see, there you need to be clever. Buy two bottles of brandy, finish one once you've paid and the trip back is almost non-existent

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Paul33 (17/5/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> R40/lt

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Stranger (19/5/22)

What impact will the war in Ukraine have on our food and vape prices ?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/5/22)

Stranger said:


> What impact will the war in Ukraine have on our food and vape prices ?



South Africa imports wheat for local flour/bran production. Ukrainian and Russian Wheat was some of the commodities that was imported. Now trading houses needs to resupply from other countries on planned wheat from Ukraine/Russia which directly impacts on the shipping costs. The rising fuel prices (Brent Crude) also affects shipping costs as a vessel carrying 35000 tons + of wheat uses a little more oil and fuel than my wife's Chevy Spark. Again, these costs filters through to the consumer.... so if you are planning to bake a lot of cakes (or Muffins), buy and freeze your flour before the prices in Woolies goes up like the Sunflower Oil prices did... 

*"Freeze whole-grain flour for 48 hours before you transfer it to an airtight container*, same as with refined flour. Then store it in the refrigerator for up to six months or in the freezer for up to a year."

As for Vape Prices, same goes on the fuel prices affecting the consumers and courier fees will most likely follow suite.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (19/5/22)

"Propylene glycol is traditionally produced from propylene oxide, a petrochemical product and is widely used in various end-use industries, such as *plastic, food, electronic, and pharmaceutical*."
"Ukraine exports mainly *steel, coal, fuel and petroleum products, chemicals, machinery and transport equipment and grains like barley, corm and wheat*."

Yes, there will be an impact. Also considering the Northern Hemisphere has summer now, so all good, but once their winter hits they will be hoarding these items and so we will suffer as well. I have been told by an importer of VG and PG that we can expect huge increases on all these items, and basic costs have already gone up. You can see this on a number of DIY sites which have all raised their pricing due to shortages and state this as the reason why as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Stranger (20/5/22)

How do you feel about FRIDAY's

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/5/22)

Stranger said:


> How do you feel about FRIDAY's

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## LeislB (20/5/22)

Stranger said:


> How do you feel about FRIDAY's


Yay, something to be happy about! I was getting really depressed here. 

We are all getting poorer, we can't keep up with inflation. But it's Friday so bugger it, give me a dop!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger (20/5/22)

If I was any closer I would bring some and join you.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor (20/5/22)

Stranger said:


> How do you feel about FRIDAY's

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (23/5/22)

Today's question (bit late):
Would/do you eat that which you vape on, flavour-wise?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (23/5/22)

Myself, not really. I am enjoying a Butter Pecan Pie vape at the moment, but I've had a few of the real thing and not a huge fan. I used to vape a cheesecake flavour, and though I love cheese, I cannot stand cheesecakes. But Zoo Biscuits... yeah, there I overlap easily

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/5/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Today's question (bit late):
> Would/do you eat that which you vape on, flavour-wise?



Yes... except for tobacco, I don't chew tobacco...

Lime: love a lime gummy, lime milkshake and anything citrus for that matter
Custard: enjoy a good home made custard, custard slices, custard on warm pudding
Berries: anything berry goes down just peachy (no, no peach flavor, I don't do peaches unless it is the fruit itself)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (23/5/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/5/22)

Litchi for the win!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (23/5/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Today's question (bit late):
> Would/do you eat that which you vape on, flavour-wise?


Deserts and Bakery .... Are Barbies boobs plastic

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/5/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Deserts and Bakery .... Are Barbies boobs plastic



always thought they were silicone... better not tell my ex girlfriend hers are "plastic" then...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Munro31 (23/5/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Deserts and Bakery .... Are Barbies boobs plastic


Always thought she is a fake!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (24/5/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Yes... except for tobacco, I don't chew tobacco...
> 
> Lime: love a lime gummy, lime milkshake and anything citrus for that matter
> Custard: enjoy a good home made custard, custard slices, custard on warm pudding
> Berries: anything berry goes down just peachy (no, no peach flavor, I don't do peaches unless it is the fruit itself)


Yeah, chewing tobacco isn't all that bad

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## LeislB (24/5/22)

Yip, I eat what I vape. Funny enough, there are plenty of things I love to eat, but cannot vape. These include:
Cherries (my favourite fruit)
Banana
Citrus
Guava
Grapes

Mango I don't eat or vape - yug!

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Stranger (26/5/22)

Are you eating end of the month food?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (26/5/22)

Stranger said:


> Are you eating end of the month food?


To be honest, been looking up some soy-mince recipes more than I would like.

Best recipe so far, just kill the soy flavour with some extra curry.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (26/5/22)

Adephi said:


> To be honest, been looking up some soy-mince recipes more than I would like.
> 
> Best recipe so far, just kill the soy flavour with some extra curry.


if you get plain soya you can add it to your normal beef mince recipe and then throw in an extra tomato onion tin and a beef stock and no one even knows its in there.

I do 1kg of mince to 250g soya and the kids love it.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/5/22)

Stranger said:


> Are you eating end of the month food?



I get paid on the 25th, so Tuesday was still end of the month saltycrack snack... tonight it might be bunny chow... tomorrow night will be baked beans and egg again...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (26/5/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I get paid on the 25th, so Tuesday was still end of the month saltycrack snack... tonight it might be bunny chow... tomorrow night will be baked beans and egg again...


I'm coming for baked beans and eggs tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (26/5/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8 | Can relate 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/5/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I get paid on the 25th, so Tuesday was still end of the month saltycrack snack... tonight it might be bunny chow... tomorrow night will be baked beans and egg again...


So who's salty crack were you "snacking" on?

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Adephi (26/5/22)

Paul33 said:


> if you get plain soya you can add it to your normal beef mince recipe and then throw in an extra tomato onion tin and a beef stock and no one even knows its in there.
> 
> I do 1kg of mince to 250g soya and the kids love it.


In other words Ground Beef as the 'muricans refer to it. 

I've done that. But my family is so fussy. They pick it up as they walk in the kitchen.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/5/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> So who's salty crack were you "snacking" on?



I knew that one was gonna bite me in the a$$.... A Gentleman does not snack and tell...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Stranger (27/5/22)

Whats the plan for the weekend ?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (27/5/22)

Stranger said:


> Whats the plan for the weekend ?


Kids rugby and potjie and recharging!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/5/22)

Stranger said:


> Whats the plan for the weekend ?




Sleep... Whiskey... Maybe a flea market outing... some more sleep... and some serious snacking in between

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (28/5/22)

Paul33 said:


> Kids rugby and potjie and recharging!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/5/22)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 256591




*Please* tell me that the prop isn't on the phone.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (28/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Stranger (3/6/22)

What will you sacrifice to cover the fuel increase ?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## YzeOne (3/6/22)

Stranger said:


> What will you sacrifice to cover the fuel increase ?


Trips tp the in-laws ...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/6/22)

Stranger said:


> What will you sacrifice to cover the fuel increase ?






YzeOne said:


> Trips tp the in-laws ...




You can always sacrifice them too... maybe the offering brings down the fuel price and you don't have to do trips... double win... 

I will sacrifice razor blades, one pack is almost the cost of a quarter tank of fuel these days...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Munro31 (3/6/22)

Stranger said:


> What will you sacrifice to cover the fuel increase ?


My first born, those sacrifices are powerful

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/6/22)

If vaping stops tomorrow, what will your new hobby be?



I'll most likely start building model aircraft and cars again, or even teach myself to play guitar (for the 3rd time). If any of those fails, I'll start talking to that lady my kids call mom that I see around here every day, she seems nice...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (29/6/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> If vaping stops tomorrow, what will your new hobby be?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll most likely start building model aircraft and cars again, or even teach myself to play guitar (for the 3rd time). If any of those fails, I'll start talking to that lady my kids call mom that I see around here every day, she seems nice...


Trying out different anger management classes. Alas, for me, vaping is not a hobby, it is a very real replacement for stinkies and my addition to nicotine and it keeps me (and while I am doing it, others around me) sane. Many years ago I tried quitting stinkies cold turkey. Wife bought me a packet of smokes 3 days later. 

But as for hobbies, when I retire and I have time, I want to take up woodworking. Always been the plan. Go for classes, learn to do it properly.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Munro31 (29/6/22)

I'll be back in the nitro monster trucks again, really miss my Savage 4.6

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (30/6/22)

I am with IVC, I would probably learn how to cultivate tobacco plants.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (1/7/22)

For me vaping has never been a hobby. It's an absolute necessity. If vaping stops I'll go back to Nicorette.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/7/22)

6 months down in 2022.... what was your favorite/best Vape Gear Buy for this year so far?




I have been good on my finance manager (aka wife) this year and have not spent her well deserved "millions".... but the Lost Vape Centaurus BF Quest has my full attention on my desk at the moment.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (1/7/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> 6 months down in 2022.... what was your favorite/best Vape Gear Buy for this year so far?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dead Rabbit R tank. Got it, loved it, got two more. Vaperite probably think I am buying coils to resell as I have bought a LOT, but it's just my paranoia about running out.

Then I recently got two Lost Vape Thelema Solos and am really liking it, but want to see longevity on it before I comment too much as I am any mods worst nightmare as I go through them like other people do socks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (1/7/22)

The Grus, solid well built mod.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/7/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Dead Rabbit R tank. Got it, loved it, got two more. Vaperite probably think I am buying coils to resell as I have bought a LOT, but it's just my paranoia about running out.
> 
> Then I recently got two Lost Vape Thelema Solos and am really liking it, but want to see longevity on it before I comment too much as I am any mods worst nightmare as I go through them like other people do socks.


I do agree with the Rabbit R, and now you need sacrifice your Microwave  to make a spot welder and make / assemble your own "coils" , (_you can then easily adjust the resistance and internal hole size and even take it to RDL/Loose MTL_)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (1/7/22)

Purge Redeemer

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru (1/7/22)

I agree on Dead Rabbit R. Definitely one of the best pieces of gear released in the last 12 months but my favourite has to be the THC elite MTL RTA.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (1/7/22)

@vicTor 

Show off.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stranger (4/7/22)

And today's Q

are we a failed state ?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (4/7/22)

Stranger said:


> And today's Q
> 
> are we a failed state ?


I like to think of myself as an optimistic realist but the sorry state of affairs at all the SOE's is very scary but frightens me more is the comments on the various social media platforms and where the blame is being put by the general Joe Public. Apartheid is being blamed. De ruyter personally is being blamed for Eskoms failures. The one chap even said please bring back Zuma because things worked when he was in charge and there was no stealing at Eskom then.

My simple head truly battles to process such blatant stupidity. One comment was "I dont even mind going back to using candles like we did in 1820"

Then the old people blame the young people and the young people blame the old. We all need to get over ourselves and fix this beautiful country we call home.

So I think its yes from me that we are a failed state. Currently. Hopefully not forever.

Rant over.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stranger (4/7/22)

A failed state is composed of feeble and flawed institutions. Often, the executive barely functions, while the legislature, judiciary, bureaucracy, and armed forces have lost their capacity and professional independence. A failed state suffers from crumbling infrastructures, faltering utility supplies and educational and health facilities, and deteriorating basic human-development indicators, such as infant mortality and literacy rates. Failed states create an environment of flourishing corruption and negative growth rates, where honest economic activity cannot flourish.

"Ring any bells"

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/7/22)

Stranger said:


> And today's Q
> 
> are we a failed state ?



Yes

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Paul33 (4/7/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Yes


Don't hold back, tell us how you really feel...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/7/22)

Paul33 said:


> Don't hold back, tell us how you really feel...



I want to stay away from the Apology Thread... because Yes, it is. And everyone, even the "rulers" and the "leaders" (because they are two different groups) know it... and we all know and remember the good, and unfortunately the bad (that is flung in everyone's faces on a daily basis). Of which the latter is clung to like sh!t on a wool blanket by those who did not even experience it... so let me leave it at YES and wait for tomorrows question rather...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru (4/7/22)

I spent the last 10 days monitoring the water pressure levels (because it fluctuates a lot) and trying to identify the perfect timing for a "shower" then the rest of the time trying to schedule "life" around the on-going load shedding. So yeah, at some point we had no running water and no electricity at home. My primary school kids said it felt like stone age. I think we have passed the stage of "state of failure" and "failed state" and in light of what is currently happening in the World, I'm not very optimistic for the future.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Munro31 (4/7/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I want to stay away from the Apology Thread... because Yes, it is. And everyone, even the "rulers" and the "leaders" (because they are two different groups) know it... and we all know and remember the good, and unfortunately the bad (that is flung in everyone's faces on a daily basis). Of which the latter is clung to like sh!t on a wool blanket by those who did not even experience it... so let me leave it at YES and wait for tomorrows question rather...


What he said, just sprinkle some F bombs so it's more my style

Reactions: Can relate 4


----------



## Adephi (4/7/22)

Currently we are a failed a state of epic proportions. 

But we need to look forward. Otherwise we will all end up in a sorry depressing heap. Other countries came back from far worse. Ask anybody that has recently been to Rwanda and Nigeria what the state of those countries are currently.

But we desperately need a change of leadership. The current set of leaders have no political will to change things around. They got plenty of promises and excuses but verry little action.

In 2024 we will be having our next elections (if our country can make it that far). What makes me furious is the amount of people that brag that they don't vote for whatever reason. The ANC is currently in power with only 30% of the votes of the electorate. Now think for just one second how different things will be if all those non-voters casted a ballot in the previous election. The ANC might still have won, but there would have been a lot more accountability going on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Paul33 (4/7/22)

Adephi said:


> people that brag that they don't vote for whatever reason


these bladdy b@stards get my blood boiling and they are normally the loudest with complaints!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (9/7/22)

What worries me more than those, that for whatever reason(s), choose to not vote, is the rising EFF voter base. Their appointment as a government would take us from failed to, {_insert four letter word of choice here_}, almost instantly, so ....I guess my answer is a resounding YES!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Paul33 (9/7/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> What worries me more than those, that for whatever reason(s), choose to not vote, is the rising EFF voter base. Their appointment as a government would take us from failed to, {_insert four letter word of choice here_}, almost instantly, so ....I guess my answer is a resounding YES!


This scares me to my soul. Ol Juju is a piece of work isn’t he!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (9/7/22)

Paul33 said:


> This scares me to my soul. Ol Juju is a piece of work isn’t he!


Speaking of...









Malema's Spanish fiesta with the Mazzottis | News24


The EFF says its leader Julius Malema paid for himself and his wife Mantwa to attend the lavish wedding party of alleged cigarette smuggler Adriano Mazzotti’s daughter.




www.news24.com





Now if anyone out there is a news24 subscriber, they can get us the whole article

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Munro31 (9/7/22)

Paul33 said:


> This scares me to my soul. Ol Juju is a piece of work isn’t he!


There is no work involved with that jock strap

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (12/7/22)

*What was your first job right out of high school / army ?*
Mom got me a job at the telephone exchange in '82 , lekker overtime paid for my second motorbike and a bachelor's pad in town, a whopping R628 pm and then overtime!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/7/22)

ARYANTO said:


> *What was your first job right out of high school / army ?*
> Mom got me a job at the telephone exchange in '82 , lekker overtime paid for my second motorbike and a bachelor's pad in town, a whopping R628 pm and then overtime!



I first went and "studied" for a year. After that I got a job as a warehouse assistant at a maize mill, started 1 January 1999. Got the job because I was the only one that applied for it. First pay was R2555, could pay off my student loan and afford car payment with a little extra left over for bread and stinkies.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (12/7/22)

ARYANTO said:


> *What was your first job right out of high school / army ?*
> Mom got me a job at the telephone exchange in '82 , lekker overtime paid for my second motorbike and a bachelor's pad in town, a whopping R628 pm and then overtime!


finished school, took 1 day off then started as a waiter. Quickly learned that if you work double shifts you can make really good money and party lots and hard and still work a double shift the next day (the joys of being young)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (12/7/22)

ARYANTO said:


> *What was your first job right out of high school / army ?*
> Mom got me a job at the telephone exchange in '82 , lekker overtime paid for my second motorbike and a bachelor's pad in town, a whopping R628 pm and then overtime!


Was in the army for more than 3 years before I left in 1996 and had a string of temp jobs ranging from selling pots, watches, etc. door to door, telesales and even a Microsoft applications (Word, Excel, etc.) instructor. Sold one set of pans in 2 months (first temp job) so I quit that. Second job was only temporary for 3 months (cannot recall how much I earned, think it was R1500 or such). Third job they did me in by promising me a salary of R2600 but ended off paying me R2000 and then wanted me to do telesales as well (did not last long there) and last one I was not paid for three months straight so gave that up and was without a job for the rest of the year until Jan '97. 1996 was a tough year...

Reactions: Like 3


----------

